# Gumtree animals. I give up



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorgeous 8w kitten for free in London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com

Every day you will find something like this on Gumtree. Looking through it is just an exercise in depression.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh God. 

Please dont let anyone horrid get him 

My heart breaks for each and every one of them I want to go and fetch them all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very upsetting, i hope he doesnt end up a christmas present.then get chucked out after the new year._


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Oh God.
> 
> Please dont let anyone horrid get him
> 
> My heart breaks for each and every one of them I want to go and fetch them all


And what happens if no-one wants him...and there appears to be an older cat, black and white, likely his mum.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pick up today only? Do they expect a big rush after that comment?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not intending to bring any racism here but you find many foreighn people do advertise like this, they seem to think many people will want the kitten and probably find after xmas he will still be the same advert 10 weeks old (i know hes 8 at the moment) does look younger to me to be honest, but there you go, today only come and collect.

I cant get to london but if i can find somebody to collect for me i will happily give him a home, vaccinated, neuter etc and find a loving home for him later.

in fact i think i know somebody who could collect him for me..... will post later. 

kittens i can take, adults i find difficult with space at the moment due to hoping to get the deaf white cat aswell..... i must be mad, cant get on my bed as it is for cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just received contact by the owner, baby boy has gone....another xmas present so look out for him after the new year.


----------



## kathateria (Nov 11, 2012)

Problem with todays world,is people want something for nothing.
They are all for rescue dogs,until they realise they are going to have to pay an adoption fee. They dont realise how much neutering, vaccinations,chipping,flea and wormer costs, mount up


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree ive had some people like this but then i kindly point out that if everything is already done adoption fees dont cover this and these are not the type of owners i would be happy with.
I would happily pay adoption fees for a wonderful cat thats already had everything done, saves money for the owner.

Most people are very nice and dont question the fees, then you get the strange ones...... nothing in this world is free. xxxxx


----------



## moonstone (Jan 8, 2011)

Join "Get Gumtree animal free" it's a Facebook group set up to try to get Gumtree to STOP selling/giving away animals
I am always shocked at how many cats there are being given away on Gumtree
As a postscript to this some pets have been given to what seemed to be respectable homes only to end up as fighting dog baitanimal wardens have found evidence of this on remains found in bins of once loved pets thanks to the cats being micro chipped:nonod:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

> nothing in this world is free


Amen to this!!

My ftgh kitten has only been here 3 weeks and has already cost me around £200 - that's not including food, toys/bowls/etc (which I already had), or spaying and microchipping which are still to come! 
A kitten from a rescue would have worked out far cheaper; but few people realise that.

I really hope this wee boy found a nice person who wanted to save a freebie baby as I did, and isn't going to be another unwanted xmas present by new year.

I can't look any more - no way I can squeeze more than 3 into this place even if I could afford to; have already warned the OH I may do the same again when we eventually move though. There's just too many needing homes


----------



## moonstone (Jan 8, 2011)

I live in East London and at one time you couldn't get kittensas a pet shop owner told me that all the cats were neutered as they came from rescues but then came the influx of people from eatern europe (this is NOt a racist comment just fact) they got cats to keep the mice down in the places they were living in and didn't bother to neuter:nonod:so the unwanted kittens are put on Gumtree and other Freeads sitesno home checks are done and they are now asking between £40 and £100 for these kitsas long as they can make money from litters tthey will keep on breeding


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Our youngest two were Gumtree. *dont judge me just read it.......*

They were from a semiferal mother who had been taken in when pregnant. They were selling the kittens dewormed and deflead at £15 each. I said I would take two of them and when they were bought to me, they wouldnt take my money as they said they could see I was genuine. 

I am worried about the Gumtree situation and it does break my heart, but what worries me is the possibility of more abandoned kitties on the street if Gumtree stops selling animals?

This is from the point of view of people such as those who took in our littlies' mum.... not mine!!!!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Pick up today only? Do they expect a big rush after that comment?


I assume that's what they expect.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Not intending to bring any racism here but you find many foreighn people do advertise like this, they seem to think many people will want the kitten and probably find after xmas he will still be the same advert 10 weeks old (i know hes 8 at the moment) does look younger to me to be honest, but there you go, today only come and collect.
> 
> I cant get to london but if i can find somebody to collect for me i will happily give him a home, vaccinated, neuter etc and find a loving home for him later.
> 
> ...


 me too, when it gets really cold I throw a couple more on to the bed.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Although i dont like Gumtree or Preloved but if the adverts was to stop what would happen to the animals, would they then be dumped, this is what worries me. if i know about them i can try to help them.
I do think homes should have a vet reference if they already have animals, this would put my mind at rest.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Just received contact by the owner, baby boy has gone....another xmas present so look out for him after the new year.


Yes, quite likely a Christmas present for a noisy toddler; poor little soul.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

URGENT Beautifull Cat needs to be RE HOMED a.s.a.p FREE to a good home. in London | Cats & Kittens for Sale | Gumtree.com

Another Gumtree special...this is the OWNER as far as I can see who has posted this "with kind regards from Sophie".


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

:yikes:,,,,am i reading this right !!!! if not rehomed will be left on the streets ????? i must be mistaken surely.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> :yikes:,,,,am i reading this right !!!! if not rehomed will be left on the streets ????? i must be mistaken surely.


Unfortunately that is how I read it too. She should be banned from keeping animals.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

How awful! Breaks my heart, how can people do that   :incazzato:

I saw a 9 week old kitten today, being sold for £40 because the person is 'moving abroad' I would say (hopefully)max she's had the kitten for is 3 weeks, surely she knew then that she would be moving away(though from the photo I'm not convinced that he is 9 weeks)  I would take the kitten myself but my bank is at breaking point and my house full as it is  (Just had to pay £100 at the vets, its mum, dad and OH's birthdays this month, and OH has just had his car MOT'd, coming to a total of £300 so we are really stretched!)


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I dont know how I can help these animals. I have offered to foster through some foster agencies, I cant keep more animals forever so I cant give any of them a forever home but I could keep them for a while - any idea what I can do???


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> :yikes:,,,,am i reading this right !!!! if not rehomed will be left on the streets ????? i must be mistaken surely.


No, not mistaken.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Calvine said:


> No, not mistaken.


This cat wont be put on the streets - Ive said I will take her. I cant keep her forever but I cannot see this happen. Hopefully someone who can give her a forever home has replied already but there is now backup for this little one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> I dont know how I can help these animals. I have offered to foster through some foster agencies, I cant keep more animals forever so I cant give any of them a forever home but I could keep them for a while - any idea what I can do???


All problems solved then, you can foster for me lol.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> All problems solved then, you can foster for me lol.


I seriously will.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

The response I got from Gumtree (Im suprised I actually got one...)

Dear All,

Thank you so much for taking your time and making an effort to consider the cat. I am a cat owner and lover myself and cannot take her in as I already have a cat and cannot take another in. I would never do such a thing to an animal.

Unfortunately she is not my cat. Basically, the current owners are finding it difficult to look after and take responsibility for her as their circumstances have changed. Yes, the fact that they are thinking of leaving her in streets is very cruel. That is why I am so desperate to get her to a good loving home. Thankfully I have had a good response and have found a suitable family, where she will be loved and cared for appropriately.

Sorry for any *incontinence* but She is no longer available.

Kind Regards,

Sophie

There are many things I could say to this but at this moment in time I shall just focus on the spelling mistake - hope its an autocorrect!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> The response I got from Gumtree (Im suprised I actually got one...)
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


I received that today, she apparently she had a decent response and apparently this was not her cat. The wording of the ad rather made me think it was her cat, but fingers crossed it has a nice new home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

I have heard everything now there is a cat on Preloved for rehoming because the other cat is pregnant.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I have heard everything now there is a cat on Preloved for rehoming because the other cat is pregnant.


what????? makes nooo sense


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

Preloved | female cat for sale in Northampton, Northamptonshire


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What a pathetic excuse, all they need to do is put the pregnant cat in a quiet room for kittening then in 5 weeks all back to normal. some people really do pee me off.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

How very sad for the poor cat 
How do some peoples mind work!!!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> I have heard everything now there is a cat on Preloved for rehoming because the other cat is pregnant.


...just when you thought you'd heard it all...:crazy:


----------



## dukey (Aug 30, 2012)

That is all I have to say


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw a cat free to a good home on Pets4homes today as the owners baby was due soon!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Why is it everytime i see your name Rose, i always cringe and think oh no where am i going now lol.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

These adverts are just unbelievable - the law needs to seriously toughen up on pet owners coz now that many people have been hit by hard times financially, some people are just thinking they can treat their pets like dirt and there are just NOT tough enough laws on this at the moment!!! They must NOT be allowed to get away with these things!!!!!!!!


----------



## jojoreggae (Jan 20, 2013)

I did complain to my local freecycle about putting animals on their website  but they replied that they were doing this under the guidance of the RSPCA rules  I still think it is wrong.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

People are awful, I was saying this to a lady the other day, I love my rescue because it means I have to work with animals, rather than my previous life as a sales floor lacky! But I still have to interact with the human world a bit too much for my liking!

I can never decide if responding to these ads and taking the cat away from the situation is wise or not, as I have taken a few who have contacted me through preloved from homes who have genuinely seemed to take in a stay that they cannot keep etc. But with regards to the people who don't want their pets anymore, I was just wondering peoples views on it here? As while it may be best for that one cat, is it enabling them to get more?
I was having this conversation with my OH the other day, and I think it does depend on the individuals...but I was just wondering peoples views on here, especially with regards to the...."individuals"....who have made the posts mentioned here?

Lauren x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

The thing I really cant understand is when people have to get rid of a pet they cant cope with.... so then they get another one???????????/ what??????????/


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> The thing I really cant understand is when people have to get rid of a pet they cant cope with.... so then they get another one???????????/ what??????????/


You are spot on...I drove 90 miles to take on a cat for someone who was moving and couldn't take her with them...a few months later she was on facebook cooing about her new kitten. Makes me want to scream!!


----------

